#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  What's the movie you have watched more than 10 times?

## Bhavya

Guys,

Hope there are movies that you have seen more than 10 times. I remember I watched the movie Jodha Akbar more than 15 times still I am obsessed with this movie, but still the reason is unknown to me why I am so obsessed with this movie. I think may the love story and historical background is the reason for my obsession. So guys, what's the movie you have watched more than 10 times?

----------

